# Salads for Fructose Intolerance?



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Escarole salad1/3 cup pistachios1/3 cup salad oil1 large head escarolesalt and pepper to taste3 tbsp Parmesan cheese, crumbled or shavedSoak nuts in oil for 2 hoursWash escarole in cold water, drain and dry in salad spinnerCut leaves into 1/2" pieces. Sprinkle with salt and pepperAdd oil and nuts. Toss wellSprinkle on Parmesan cheese


----------

